# Hello !



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

The dealer was right. (Can't say that often) You really do have a Web Site !
Yesterday we bought a 23RS. (It is our first time.) Anybody want to buy some tents? YEAH ! Do you have any helpful hints or suggestions on picking up the trailer? what to look for? what to ask? what to expect? 
- We would really appreciate any advise.
Hope to hear from you!
Thanks.
Peggy & Fred


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hello New From NJ & Welcome to Outbackers.com* action 
*Congrats on the new TT *









You'll want to check out this link 
http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackersFAQ.html

Where are you from NJ & when do you pick up your trailer?

Tami 
Also from NJ


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

Congrats!

Ask lots of questions and ask often. Remember: the only dumb question is the one that was never asked.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

New from NJ,

action Welcome to the site and Congratulations on the new 23RS Outback! sunny You may be stuck with the tents; I know you will not use them again after the Outback.







The link that Tami posted will be awful helpful to you to make copies of and carry for the PDI. Good Luck, post often, and let us know when you pick it up.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Peggy and Fred,

Congrats on your recent Outback purchase. Yuo're gonna love your new trailer. AND, this site.

Check in often. Enjoy! action

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome New from NJ to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS
The only other thing I can add is if you have a video recorder
Take it along and record the whole session that way if you forget something
just pop the tape in and there you go

Don action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, New from NJ! I wish we would have found this site before our PDI, because it was just a blur of information. But, once we went camping, everything worked out fine and we figured everything out. We were more than green.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard New from NJ. Glad you could join us. Your going to love your Outback, and this site. Don't be afraid to ask questions, and don't hesitate to offer advice is you have an answer to someone else's question. We are all here to help each other out.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, another from Joisey. Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You're gonna love that TT. Enjoy it. What dealer did you purchase it from?

Scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and congrats. Do a thorough PDI and you'll be fine. Many sources for checklists...and one is listed in the OUTBACKERS FAQ.


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

RizFam said:


> *Hello New From NJ & Welcome to Outbackers.com* action
> *Congrats on the new TT *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another from NJ!!

Welcome action action

Bergen County here.

John


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

New from NJ said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > *Hello New From NJ & Welcome to Outbackers.com* action
> ...


Thank you for the Web Site - Looks great !
We live in Freehold (Central Jersey)
We bought at Meyer's RV in Lakewood.

How about you? Where do you live?


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Jarhead & The Texan said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Ask lots of questions and ask often. Remember: the only dumb question is the one that was never asked.
> [snapback]101907[/snapback]​


Thanks !


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Peggy and Fred,
> 
> Congrats on your recent Outback purchase. Yuo're gonna love your new trailer. AND, this site.
> 
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Welcome New from NJ to the Outback Family
> And congrats on the 23RS
> The only other thing I can add is if you have a video recorder
> Take it along and record the whole session that way if you forget something
> ...


Thanks Don !


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Great choice in trailers. I picked up a 23RS back in february. Just got back from our first weekend out in it. Will post pics soon.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]101921[/snapback]​


Have you owned a trailer before? What is the hardest thing about you first time out?

Peggy


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Welcome aboard New from NJ. Glad you could join us. Your going to love your Outback, and this site. Don't be afraid to ask questions, and don't hesitate to offer advice is you have an answer to someone else's question. We are all here to help each other out.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]101938[/snapback]​


Thanks !


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> QUOTE(New from NJ @ Apr 17 2006, 07:55 AM)
> QUOTE(RizFam @ Apr 16 2006, 03:23 PM)
> Hello New From NJ & Welcome to Outbackers.com
> Congrats on the new TT
> ...


You are Welcome!

We are from Morris County. 
Have you checked out the Rally Threads yet? If not you should there are a couple in our area coming up. Maybe you can attend some?









Take care, 
Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi action New from NJ!!! Welcome to the Tribe!!! If you haven't already found out - we not only HAVE a web site....._WE HAVE THE BEST DA** WEB SITE IN CYBERSPACE!!!_ Lots of great info, fun and terrific people!!

By the way, we are also former tenters - wilderness tenters, at that - and, although we don't expect to sell our tent, we may never see the inside of it again. Just got home from our Maiden Voyage with the land yacht and, to answer your question, there is simply NOTHING difficult about it. In fact, its so easy its scary. Remember your tenting days in the rain, cold, & dark - rummaging through your camp kitchen (ours was an old foot locker) - and then crawling back into the tent to stay warm/dry while drinking your morning coffee by flash light? What's that you say? It was raining AND you needed to find the camp facilities - where is that raincoat...and cold, soggy shoes? THOSE DAYS ARE OVER!!!! Furnace running, percolater on the stove top, OJ in the frig, running water at the ready, lights at the flip of a switch and, oh yeah, clean bathroom right there in the warm, dry trailer. Yep. You're gonna love it!!!


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Hey, another from Joisey. Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You're gonna love that TT. Enjoy it. What dealer did you purchase it from?
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]101958[/snapback]​


Meyer's RV in Lakewood.


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

RizFam said:


> > QUOTE(New from NJ @ Apr 17 2006, 07:55 AM)
> > QUOTE(RizFam @ Apr 16 2006, 03:23 PM)
> > Hello New From NJ & Welcome to Outbackers.comÂ
> > Congrats on the new TTÂ
> ...


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hi action New from NJ!!! Welcome to the Tribe!!! If you haven't already found out - we not only HAVE a web site....._WE HAVE THE BEST DA** WEB SITE IN CYBERSPACE!!!_ Lots of great info, fun and terrific people!!
> 
> By the way, we are also former tenters - wilderness tenters, at that - and, although we don't expect to sell our tent, we may never see the inside of it again. Just got home from our Maiden Voyage with the land yacht and, to answer your question, there is simply NOTHING difficult about it. In fact, its so easy its scary. Remember your tenting days in the rain, cold, & dark - rummaging through your camp kitchen (ours was an old foot locker) - and then crawling back into the tent to stay warm/dry while drinking your morning coffee by flash light? What's that you say? It was raining AND you needed to find the camp facilities - where is that raincoat...and cold, soggy shoes? THOSE DAYS ARE OVER!!!! Furnace running, percolater on the stove top, OJ in the frig, running water at the ready, lights at the flip of a switch and, oh yeah, clean bathroom right there in the warm, dry trailer. Yep. You're gonna love it!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, New from NJ! * action

Congratulations on the new Outback! You are going to have a ball with it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> I'm going to miss coming home and having to take everything apart, set it up again and clean of the mud and bugs.


No you won't







but - if you get the urge and really need to do this, you certaqinly can empty everything out of the Outback, throw some mud on the floor (there's bound to be a bug or 2 in there), stomp around a bit, and then scrub to your heart's content. I'll bet you only do that once











> Would you be able to recommend a place on Lake Winnepesaukie?


 Not that we can take the TT into.







We are trailer newbies with a capital N - in fact, we're campground Newbies...prior camping has been a 3 hour paddle into where ever we were pitching. For awhile anyway, I'm just as likely as you are to be asking our friends here about trailer camping in NH.



> I am very computer Ill-literate. I am being told to wait to send messages. Is this normal?


 Not sure what you are referring to ... "wait" to send messages? "wait" when and for what/until what happens?


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> > I'm going to miss coming home and having to take everything apart, set it up again and clean ofÂ the mud and bugs.
> 
> 
> No you won't
> ...


I don't remember exactly what it says but it says wait to send message - I will pay attention to it after I send you this one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

New from NJ said:


> I don't remember exactly what it says but it says wait to send message - I will pay attention to it after I send you this one.
> [snapback]102229[/snapback]​


Ahhh - I think you may be referring to what's called "flood control"...too many buttons clicked too quickly. You're getting this message when you're posting in this Forum - yes? No biggiel...you're just moving a bit too quickly between ... maybe posting a message and calling for new posts...or posting and clicking "back". Just slow down and breath a bit between hitting clicky things (I know - there's SOOOO much to read and so little time to do it in - but this is the great computer spirit's way of curbing our addictions







)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Where can I check out Rally Threads?


In the Forums section -
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=39

Northeast Rally, Spring, Summer & Fall
Mid-Altantic Rally Spring is Ocean City MD. coming up May 5-7th.

Hope you can make some,
Tami


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, New from NJ!!! *action action

Do a thorough PDI and take the time to actually do the things that they demonstrate during the PDI. Don't wait until you get home to try to remember how to put up and take down the awning, do it a few times right there at the PDI.

Camp in your driveway for a night or two if you can. That will help you think of things you should have packed. Easier to do it there than 100 miles from the nearest store...









Take the time to read through the manual on your weight distribution system. There's a fair chance that the dealer did not set it up properly.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## New from NJ (Apr 16, 2006)

7heaven said:


> action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, New from NJ!!! *action action
> 
> Do a thorough PDI and take the time to actually do the things that they demonstrate during the PDI. Don't wait until you get home to try to remember how to put up and take down the awning, do it a few times right there at the PDI.
> 
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

New from NJ said:


> New from NJ said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


Hello from Barnegat NJ. We lived in Manalapan for 25 years and are retired in Barnegat for the last seven.
Maybe us New Jersey people could get together or have a N J Rally.
Let me know
Ed ([email protected])


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm am always up for meeting new Outbackers, but it would seriously depend on where you would want to go?

Tami


----------

